# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Arocha African-American Women FUT 2000

## HTinTexas

This young lady came to Arocha Hair Restoration with traction alopecia. She had FUT procedure 2000 to restore her hairline. At only 4 months she is showing major improvement.

----------

